# Kiwi class HLD 7020 Vessel ex-RMAS , any other Kiwi owners or ex-crew?



## boatresearchservices (Nov 20, 2016)

Hi folks,my friend recently purchased an ex kiwi launch- 7020 "Emu" , we are looking for any information on her past and any other surviving Kiwi Class Harbour Launches or ex crew of the vessels.

We have some of her MOD records and stability tests that were done during her service , although there is not a lot of information on her past.

We are refitting her and would love some more information on her if any one knows anything of 7020 know as "Emu" or anything to do with this class of vessels.PLEASE get in touch-PM or Email , would really appreciate some information .thanks


----------



## tom roberts (May 4, 2008)

Re the Kiwi class launch there is one at the Albert dock Liverpool,I was part of the Indefatigable old boys who sailed h er around from Plymouth the late Captain Harry Traynor in command ,she is now the Indefatigable old boys meeting place.


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

Indefatigable at Liverpool last year


----------



## boatresearchservices (Nov 20, 2016)

thanks for the reply Tom , we have done alot of research into the remaining Kiwi class vessels and Indefatigable keeps coming up along with East sussex 1 .We believe that from the research we have done that Indefatigable is 7021 the next vessel built after ours 7020 , spent quite a few hours looking on google for pictures of her.

We have alot of unanswered questions such as , "has the wheelhouse been lowered?" and have been trying to get as many pictures of Indefatigable & east sussex 1 to compare and figure out as much as we can ! 

It's great to hear that Indefatigable is being used and really good to find out a bit more about her!

thanks again for the reply =)


----------



## snooper (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi ,
I am pleased Emu & Kiwi are still around.
Have fond memories of them in 1970s ,when I worked at P.A.S. Portland Naval Base.
Both were used heavily in "Water taxi" operations for the F.O.S.T. Staff/ Officers including those of HMS Osprey & RN & Foreign work-up Ships.
They would transport Staff from Shore / Ship vice versa on daily basis to Naval/Auxiliary vessels in Portland Harbour Weymouth Bay.
Those tasks also involved AUWE Bincleaves ,Degausing range on the Northern breakwater and RDV Crystal Research vessel near the Breakwater.
At that time they had a black hull with buff wheelhouse ,the names were on the Stern end.
I can tell you they were not the quietest of vessels ,very heavy ,throbbing engines.
At night I were often woken up by Kiwi /Emu ,I lived above the Dockyard.
They would be running out to and thro too ships moored in the harbour in the early hours ,waking the Locals....

Often said , " Had a good night ,No that flaming bird kept me awake all night "

Sorry if it's not much help ,not fond memories than anything.
Peter.


----------



## Nutbourne (Nov 8, 2009)

Earlier in your post you mentioned New Zealand class launch East Sussex 1 she was formally D 10 from Portsmouth access to the forward and aft cabins via a set of external doors. Happy times driving them. We had Perkins diesels in them . Some where I have a set of drawings. 7020 emu built in 1972,by Gregsons of Blyth.


----------



## boatresearchservices (Nov 20, 2016)

Hi Peter, thank you for the message .It's great to hear a bit about her history from a crew point of view ! We now have Emu's MOD records but it's always great to hear from folk about her.We are trying our best to do her justice in her refit ,nearly at the end of paint prep in aft saloon .Only have a few pictures of kiwi class vessels in service have not found any of Emu 7020.

Thanks again for getting in touch!


----------

